# A Deck Staining Job in Newtown Square, PA



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

*I went through all the trouble of shrinking the photos and posting it on our forum so I thought I would post it here too.

This was one of the more complex jobs this year so I was on the jobsite. Height, acyrylic stains, multi level, glass inserts, steps, benches, lots of sanding and brush work.. this one had it all.*




























*Preparing to get 'er clean.*










*Testing out the new invisible harness from SafeTech. I dare you to find it!*










*The first coat is down on the floor. Porch, 3rd story deck, gazebo and rails are done. Pierre cuts in under the rail system.*


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

*A couple close-ups of the gazebo. We used a lighter color inside to accentuate the beauty of the cedar shingles.*



















*The second coat goes down on the floor*.










*The after-shots of the whole deck and porch did not come out because of the sun. Here is the only one I could salvage along with some better shots of the way the color turned out. Beautiful if I do say so myself.*


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

*Thanks for viewing!*


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, thanks for sharing those!:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet deck Ken.:thumbsup:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

thats some great deckistry thanks for sharing


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Great looking job Ken.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome job Ken! Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks Fantastic!! That's the kind of deck worth mentioning. Most of the ones we get are small


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice project. What kind of stain did you use?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Thank you, guys and girl. Andyman, the product is called Baker's Gray Away.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That is an awesome job. I cannot keep track of the products you use Ken, Armstrong Clark, Baker Gray Away, and then your own restore a deck line. What is the deciding factor in your product choice? I use Rymar, BM or Cabot's depending on what is on already if it is not a removal job and if they want to spend extra for the pricey Rymar.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Dean while I'd love to blow smoke and say it all depends on the sun exposure, wood porosity, VOC compliance and type of pigmentation, it is simpler than that. While those things are factors and are important, it comes down to product experience and price. We have applied Baker's to a quarter million square feet of wood. I know what to expect, how long it will last based on environment and my guys know how to use it. I love the Armstrong. Its a wonderful VOC compliant product but it is more bodied than the Baker's. Its also twice as expensive. I made a decision about 6 weeks ago to stay with the Baker's. IMO, the colors finish a little nicer and its not as opaque as the A/C. It gives a solid two season performance. Armstrong may last a little longer but experience tells me it won't last for three seasons. So it came down to price as both products cover about the same s/f. For the amount of stain we can go through in a season , that can equate to a $10,000 difference. I had a choice to upcharge for the A/C or stay with what we know best. I still believe that for a one-man show of a company that does not do a lot of wood, the A/C is a great choice.


----------

